# Smokin' Red Dirt



## dirt guy (Apr 16, 2010)

This weekend is the OK State BBQ Championship. It's the Smokin' Red Dirt BBQ Festival with a $10K prize payout. Looks like lots of rain coming, but I'll get out Saturday and shoot some pics. Several from the forum will be part of the competition.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Apr 16, 2010)

Is that the one in Enid?


----------



## dirt guy (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, it's in Enid.  They may have to change the name to the 
"Soggy Red Dirt" this year.  We've had close to an inch of rain already this morning.


----------



## dirt guy (Apr 17, 2010)

I had the chance to go by the comp for a bit this morning.  There are 75 teams competing this year.  They would more than cover a city block if they were all on one site.   It has been cool and dry so far today, so it is helping with team morale.  I took a bunch of pics of smokers and (what I find interesting) signs of many of the teams.  I'll try to post them this afternoon or evening.

Most are expressing they are having a great time.  Just like any competition, you see everything.  There are more pellet stoves than ever before.  I saw three "JAMBO" cookers, a couple of BGE's, and more home made rigs than you can shake a stick at.  

Even if you're like me and have no interest in entering, you meet some really nice people and see some interesting contraptions.  I even saw a couple of flying pigs!


----------



## dirt guy (Apr 17, 2010)

Here is a 44 pic album (with an option to view as a slideshow) of this morning's walk-thru. 

*http://tinyurl.com/smokin-red-dirt*

If you don't care to visit the slide show, here are a few of my favorite team logos:














































That's probably too many, but here's one more.


----------



## butcher bbq (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like your camera stayed dried enough to get the photos uploaded. Great to meet you and maybe we can meet up again.


----------



## bamafan (Apr 20, 2010)

Now that fella from Ponderosa BBQ looks like he means business. To bad it's to far away for you midwest guys to make it down for the nortwest Florida gathering. Would love to meet some of you guys. Need to get a sign for my pit!


----------

